# blocking bad sites



## tiredofbadsites (Jan 23, 2012)

how do i block bad sites like porn sites?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Are you looking to block specific sites or things like advertisement?


----------



## tiredofbadsites (Jan 23, 2012)

i want to block certain sites like porn sites


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Do you want to block specifics?

like A.com,B.com,C.com

or all content with _adult material_?


----------



## tiredofbadsites (Jan 23, 2012)

like adult material


----------



## tiredofbadsites (Jan 23, 2012)

or how do i do both? i have a friend that stays with me and they like to go to porn sites when im gone and i need to find a way to block them. i know some of the websites so if you could tell me how to block the a.com, b.com, c.com. that would help too


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Few different options:

*Parental controls*(built into windows)


> Click “Start” Button >> Open “Control Panel” >> Click Open “User Accounts and Family Safety” and open “Set Up Parental Controls for Any User” listed under it.
> 
> Browse to “Additional Controls” and choose “Windows Live Family Control” from the drop-down menu that shall come. Select Standard Accounts to monitor and under More Setting click “Windows Live”.
> 
> ...


Windows Live Family Safety Help Center - Block Websites And Online Chatting
Limit the content that children can view on the web

I think a better option would be to us some type of DNS blocker...

A great one is OpenDNS


> First click on Start -> Control Panel and select control panel.
> Now click on Network and Internet -> Network and Sharing Center.
> Now you have to click on 'Local Area Connections' under 'View your Active Networks'.
> Once you click on 'Local Area Connections', the window related to Local area connections opens up. Now click on 'Properties' button at the bottom left of the window.
> ...


How to Block Adult Websites on your Computer

Link above contains a video to help out more.Whatever solution you choose is up to you.

Windows parental settings work well but you will find that some sites slip by.

OpenDNS is great as it is updated frequently. The one fall back is that you are in a sense communicating through their server to access the web. Meaning, they go down you go down.


----------



## tiredofbadsites (Jan 23, 2012)

thank you


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

In addition to the advice already given, if you've got browser history enabled you can look at the history after your friend has logged out and add the sites to your HOSTS file. This will prevent the sites from being accessed in future.

Instructions here: Hosts File : Use in Windows 7 / Vista - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

koala said:


> In addition to the advice already given, if you've got browser history enabled you can look at the history after your friend has logged out and add the sites to your HOSTS file. This will prevent the sites from being accessed in future.
> 
> Instructions here: Hosts File : Use in Windows 7 / Vista - Windows 7 Forums


Great addition Koala! :thumb:


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

*Laxer, thanks so much for the Open DNS link/directions with the 208.67.222.123 and 208.67.220.123 that you posted above!

It was pretty easy to do!*


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the input. This thread is old and will now be closed.


----------

